# Buckmark hunter and camper actual barrel length question



## Redwoodbg (Mar 26, 2013)

Lgs has a camper stainless model they are selling as the hunter options 7.25 inch barrel model. I measured the barrel from breech to muzzle and was 6" is this what the hunter series measures. Where do they get the measurement from? Looking to buy a 7.25 in barrel model but not sure this is it and staff not too sure. Overall gun length is 11" which does match up to hunter length. Anybody have one they can measure for me?


----------



## Redwoodbg (Mar 26, 2013)

Redwoodbg said:


> Lgs has a camper stainless model they are selling as the hunter options 7.25 inch barrel model. I measured the barrel from breech to muzzle and was 6" is this what the hunter series measures. Where do they get the measurement from? Looking to buy a 7.25 in barrel model but not sure this is it and staff not too sure. Overall gun length is 11" which does match up to hunter length. Anybody have one they can measure for me?


Ok never got a reply. Bought gun and browning measures barrels using wood dowel in barrel with breech closed. This gun was 6.5" measured this way.


----------

